# Paph. intaniae bud watching (update 10/12/2017)



## Camellkc (Dec 3, 2017)

7 flowers for this spike. Photo taken on Wednesday night. Will update later.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Dec 3, 2017)

Looks a dark clone. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 3, 2017)

That's insane! Seven! There will be some interesting hybrids come out of this species once the breeders get ahold of it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2017)

we wait with anticipation


----------



## troy (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank you for posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to see a good picture of this one indefinetly!!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 4, 2017)

Intaniae makes you go insaniae!!! :drool::drool::drool:

Please, be so kind as to post photo(s) along the way - and definately when the buds have opened!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh wow.


----------



## gego (Dec 4, 2017)

Very dark buds, very exciting!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2017)

All those buds!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Camellkc (Dec 6, 2017)

Update. One week later.


----------



## troy (Dec 6, 2017)

Compact plant, boatload of dark large dorsel flowers very nicely spaced apart!! How much?? Hahaha


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 6, 2017)

Such lovely hirsute flowers!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 6, 2017)

Boy o boy....that is spectacular! I look forward to updates.


----------



## Camellkc (Dec 7, 2017)

troy said:


> Compact plant, boatload of dark large dorsel flowers very nicely spaced apart!! How much?? Hahaha



Actually, the plant itself is large. When I see the photo of it at first, I was misled by its board leaves with round leaf head and considered that it was a gigantifolium. The seller told me that it is the only clone amongst hundreds of them from the same source has this type of leave and should produce good flowers. Of course, the price I bought has already reflected the above characteristics. :rollhappy:


----------



## ksriramkumar (Dec 7, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## troy (Dec 7, 2017)

I would self this one for reproduction


----------



## Camellkc (Dec 10, 2017)

10/12/2017 - second last update


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you for sharing. It's on my wish list. I like big plants with many flowers for paphs.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 10, 2017)

Lovely pointy dorsal, but the petals...?


----------



## Spaph (Dec 10, 2017)

Such a regal species, can't wait to see it in full bloom with all buds open!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow that will be incredible!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 14, 2017)

I look forward to seeing it fully open. :clap:


----------



## DIN (Dec 14, 2017)

Lovely species and nice clone.


----------



## Camellkc (Dec 24, 2017)

Last update - 25/12/2017 






Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2017)

very well done.


----------



## troy (Dec 24, 2017)

I hope this makes it to the U.S. before 2020!!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Dec 24, 2017)

Beautiful specimen!


----------



## gego (Dec 25, 2017)

Very strong looking stem. Fantastic species

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 25, 2017)

Great! One of my favourite sp!


----------



## Justin (Dec 25, 2017)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 27, 2017)

When first discovered many thought it was so damn ugly. I find desirable features like the flower count and spacing. The colors are great and with crazy petals. I'd like to see hybrids available from this species.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 27, 2017)

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder", Rick.


----------



## Ray (Dec 27, 2017)

That is pretty impressive...


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 27, 2017)

I like this species too. Hopefully there will be more of this available.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 27, 2017)

OMG...what a beauty, unfolded in all its glory! Well done!


----------



## Peru (Dec 27, 2017)

Omg!


----------



## blondie (Dec 28, 2017)

Congrats on some lovley blooms


----------



## StreetVariety (Dec 29, 2017)

Very nice plant! If you could cross it with a giantifolium, that would be a great hybrid!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 30, 2017)

I think it’s gorgeous. Used to have one....kick myself for not keeping it. It would be blooming size by now. :sob: Congratulations on yours...it’s spectacular.


----------

